

Most Important Tech Company You've Never Heard of - MarlonPro
http://finance.yahoo.com/photos/xiaomi-or-the-apple-of-china-is-the-most-important-tech-company-you-ve-never-heard-of-slideshow/

======
WalterSear
Would have been nice of them to tell us why it's important.

